# bandy(t)



## Gavril

Tässä käsitellään laivakonttien sulkemista:



> [T]oimittaja sinetöi luukut ja ovet ”sähkömiehen bandyilla”, ennen kuin kuljettaa kontin satamaan.



Lainausmerkkien käyttö kielii siitä, että kyse on jotakin tuttua alan ammattilaisille mutta vailla yleiskielistä nimitystä.

Mitä "bandyt" kuitenkin ovat? Jonkintapaisia solmuja ehkä? En tiedä sanaa "bandy" paitsi pelin nimen jäsenenä (salibandy).

Kiitos


----------



## etrade

Suomi on "saari", eli se tarkoittaa että ulkomaankaupasta suurin osa tavaroista kulkee konteissa laivoilla, ja kontit aina sinetöidään. Sinetti on jokin yksinkertainen laite, missä on yleensä numerosarja, ja mikä estää oven avaamisen ellei sinettiä rikota.
Sinetti – Wikipedia

Tulliviranomaiset vaativat myös Venäjänkaupassa sinetöintiä, vaikka kysessä olisi tavarankuljetusauto (rekka, jakeluauto tai pakettiauto).

Tämä vastaus oli täysin arvaus kysymykseesi, mutta jos tarkennat kysymystäsi, niin saat parempia vastauksia  .


----------



## Gavril

etrade said:


> jos tarkennat kysymystäsi, niin saat parempia vastauksia  .



?

Kaikella kunnioituksella mutta en näe, mikä oli epäselvää kysymyksessäni. Kysyin, mitä sana "bandy" tarkoittaa edellä lainaamassani yhteydessä.


----------



## etrade

"bandy" ei ole suomenkielinen sana, joten muut vastaajat auttavat parhaansa mukaan  .

Sähkömiehellä on yleensä mukana sähkökaapelia, millä voi kiinnittää erillaisia tavaroita, mutta tulliviranomaisille se ei riitä jos kysessä on kontin sinetöinti  .


----------



## Gavril

etrade said:


> "bandy" ei ole suomenkielinen sana, joten muut vastaajat auttavat parhaansa mukaan  .



Varmaan ei, mutta tähän asti ei avaudu, mihin vieraskieliseen sanaan se perustuisi.

Onko todennäköisempää, että "sähkömiehen bändyt" kuvaa itse sinettiä, kuin työkalua, jolla sinetöidään?

Kiitos vielä


----------



## etrade

Gavril said:


> Onko todennäköisempää, että "sähkömiehen bändyt" kuvaa itse sinettiä, kuin työkalua, jolla sinetöidään?


Olet oikeassa. Nyt taitaa olla kyse työkalusta, mutta en saa päähäni mikä laite on kyseessä.
Sinetti yleensä painetaan tai puristetaan kiinni, mutta miksi siinä pitäisi käyttää sähkömiehen pihtejä tai työkaluja ?

Tuolla on kuvia sineteistä ja niiden työkaluista, mutta en uskalla arvata onko kyseessä jokin noista  .
Metallisinetit | Oy Linton Ab


----------



## TomiH

Ensimmäinen mikä tuli mieleen oli että sähkömiehen bändyillä tarkoitetaan ns. nippusiteitä, eli muovisia kiristyspantoja. Bandy-sana lienee väännös rubber band - sanasta tai vastaavasta.


----------



## etrade

Gavril said:


> ?
> 
> Kaikella kunnioituksella mutta en näe, mikä oli epäselvää kysymyksessäni. Kysyin, mitä sana "bandy" tarkoittaa edellä lainaamassani yhteydessä.


Onko tuo kirjoitus internetissä, mistä alkuperäinen kysymys? En löydä sitä googlen avulla.


----------



## Gavril

etrade said:


> Onko tuo kirjoitus internetissä, mistä alkuperäinen kysymys? En löydä sitä googlen avulla.



Lause kuuluu metallitehdasta käsittelevän tekstiin, joka minulle annettiin käännettäväksi. Tietääkseni se ei löydy verkosta.


----------

